# early 1948 pacemaker



## JKT (Jul 1, 2018)

Hello, thinking of possibly picking up this early 1948 Whizzer Pacemaker looks to be a Whizzer made one and mostly complete. I'm just learning a little about Whizzers.. any Whizzer Guru's help on this one would be appreciated .. like whats right or wrong  (obviously a repaint and a crazy chain )  and a value to go on.. thanks


----------



## whizzerbug (Jul 2, 2018)

it is a 1948 with optional auto clutch,missing belt guard ,rear stand, twist grip plastic grips,exhaust pipe,wrong seat looks complete otherwise,as far as worth $1800-2500 range ,repaint hurts value


----------



## JKT (Jul 2, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> it is a 1948 with optional auto clutch,missing belt guard ,rear stand, twist grip plastic grips,wrong seat looks complete otherwise,as far as worth $1800-2500 range ,repaint hurts value



Ok Thank you


----------



## pedal4416 (Jul 4, 2018)

It would make a great projec. Is that a garage door chain on it?


----------



## JKT (Jul 4, 2018)

heck I don't know !! looks like a farmer invention to me !! lol


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 15, 2018)

You can tie the frame between two posts twist the ropes to open those rear loops.


----------

